# Atrazine on Bermuda



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey guys,

Long time stalker, only a couple time poster..

I was at a lawn store here in town a couple of days ago asking about wintertime herbicides -- my TifTuf Bermuda is mostly dormant at this point.. The guy at the store insisted that Atrazine was the way to go, but most of the info I have researched has said that was only for St. Augustine or Centipede

Anybody have any experience with Atrazine on dormant bermuda ?? Am I asking for trouble?? If so, what would be best for winter weeds (my front yard is pretty pristine, but the back yard is starting to get messy with some winter weeds

-KM


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

What type of weeds?


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

Atrazine is labeled for dormant Bermuda, and Jason Creel from the Lawn Care Life uses it in his treatment program for Bermuda, so you should be ok. I havent ever used it on dormant Bermuda, but I am going to use it this year on any poa that got through my pre-emergent application. My Bermuda still isnt fully dormant right now, and I am not seeing any weeds so I havent tried it yet.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Jason Creel uses Simazine(Princep). Big difference in effect. Even with Princep, there is a risk of damage if the turf is stressed by other factors. On dormant Bermuda, I would go for Simazine+Tenacity. That is correct. Tenacity. The two together interact in a way that many weeds are destroyed. Same is true of Atrazine+Tenacity.


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

Maybe Jason has switched, but on this video from a few months ago he lays out a Bermuda program that definitely uses atrazine on dormant Bermuda grass as a post-emergent weed treatment. See 7:47 in the video below:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zReQJ5deO2M


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

He sure does. This is not often discussed, but what you do on rough cut grass areas vs reel cut turf is different. Reel cut turf tolerates herbicide injury differently. Jason Creel's lawns are all rough cut. I accidentally burnt out all of the Bermuda from a mixed Zoysia/Bermuda lawn by applying label rates of Atrazine and 2,4-D. Was not expecting or planning to take out the Bermuda, but only the Zoysia survived that tank mix. It all comes down to what your expectations are. His customers want 0 weeds and are willing to tolerate stunted or burned grass. Bermuda that is rough cut is not as likely to react to an Atrazine application by thinning out and dying back. I hear about it if a lawn is yellowed or not growing.


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

Greendoc, I looked into using simazine as a compliment to my pre-emergent program and you sold me on it. Its much cheaper than atrazine and it will work with my St Aug back yard too. Plus, DMO had it for 10% off with free delivery, so I went ahead and pulled the trigger. Any tips on application? Also, I read on another forum that simazine has some post emergent activity on poa and rescuegrass. I am fighting some rescue grass right now and have Celsius for when its warmer. Would simazine or even atrazine have any effect on rescuegrass?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Use it with a surfactant if you want to see the Postemergent effect from it. From 1991-2006, I used Simazine for its Post effect on many grassy and broadleaf weeds. I highly suggest the Tenacity+Simazine+Surfactant for grassy weeds control during Bermuda dormancy.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

TrueGreen just did a Simazine+Specticle+Celsius mix on a neighbors st augustine yard so am curious the results. Personally would never have thought of this combo, but now its going right in the toolbox.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Greendoc , is there a good combo that will kill actively growing Bermuda in STA?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Atrazine + Prograss.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

kb02gt said:


> TrueGreen just did a Simazine+Specticle+Celsius mix on a neighbors st augustine yard so am curious the results. Personally would never have thought of this combo, but now its going right in the toolbox.


I'd like to see the invoice on that! Specticle on residential lawn isn't something I'd expect.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Atrazine + Prograss.


Cool. Thanks man!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Atrazine + Prograss.
> ...


I'm thinking it's better if you spray this mix in early summer not spring


This is the result


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@CenlaLowell yeah for the amount of square footage it's in, it's cheaper for him to spray with roundup, and resod maybe 100 sq ft vs trying to buy Prograss.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> @CenlaLowell yeah for the amount of square footage it's in, it's cheaper for him to spray with roundup, and resod maybe 100 sq ft vs trying to buy Prograss.


It's not expensive as you think it is

https://www.pestrong.com/1849-rightline-etho-4-sc-herbicide-prograss-sc-05-gal.html

This is the one I use


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > @CenlaLowell yeah for the amount of square footage it's in, it's cheaper for him to spray with roundup, and resod maybe 100 sq ft vs trying to buy Prograss.
> ...


Wait until you see how cheap Roundup is! Lol. I do appreciate that link though, for another guy that might be decent. He wants a one and done, guaranteed immediate fix kind of thing.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


Depends on your location sod ain't cheap, lol


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

He has a couple other spots he wants to do anyway. It's like $100 for a half pallet of STA here.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> kb02gt said:
> 
> 
> > TrueGreen just did a Simazine+Specticle+Celsius mix on a neighbors st augustine yard so am curious the results. Personally would never have thought of this combo, but now its going right in the toolbox.
> ...


Spectacle (aka indaziflam) can be found in Bayer Bioadvanced weed & feed for home lawn. It's 35-0-3.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


Why summer and not spring? Usually it's the opposite for most products.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

kb02gt said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


I know I dont understand completely how I got this result. Everything was the same accept the time of year. Usually I'll get suppression but the Bermuda stays green.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Hmmmmmm, yeah my only guess would be because Bermuda is at peak growth rate during summer. But the Atrazine has a 90 degree limit was well. Probably more like 85 degrees though.


----------

